# Raw Feeding



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well sense there is no raw section I guess I'll start one here. Looks like the best place or we could move into the dry and canned. What do you guy's think? I'll start.

I just wanted to say I made a break through yesterday I, me myself and I, cut up the cow tongue. I'm very proud......ok I about threw up when I grabbed the tip of that thing. I have always made dear hubby cut it up, I also use to have him do the heart but I have been doing that for about a year now. :rockon:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cow tongue is easy, LOL Good for you though doing something your uncomfortable with


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Cow tongue is easy, LOL Good for you though doing something your uncomfortable with


One would think so but it just grosses me out. Good Lord I have pulled many a lamb out of a ewe never makes me icky. But that cow tongue eeeeeek. I have even pulled a lamb that had been dead in there a while.....stink...............I did almost lose it, don't think I ate that day smell stayed with me.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I am with you on the tongue. For some reason it's hard for me. Especially now that I have cattle, and I see real live cow tongues sticking out at me every day. Liver and spleen I don't have licking on me!


----------



## GimMom (Jul 22, 2013)

Herzo said:


> Well sense there is no raw section I guess I'll start one here. Looks like the best place or we could move into the dry and canned. What do you guy's think? I'll start.
> 
> I just wanted to say I made a break through yesterday I, me myself and I, cut up the cow tongue. I'm very proud......ok I about threw up when I grabbed the tip of that thing. I have always made dear hubby cut it up, I also use to have him do the heart but I have been doing that for about a year now. :rockon:


I screamed and shrieked when I puréed chicken hearts for Gimli (back when I was starting raw and tried ground meat, so glad I am now doing it right :biggrin1: ).

I'm gonna be a wimp when it comes time to chop hearts or liver or kidney. I can handle the bone and muscle meat (cleaving turkey necks is great stress relief!), but organs are squishy!


----------



## GimMom (Jul 22, 2013)

Also, what happened to the raw section?


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

GimMom said:


> I screamed and shrieked when I puréed chicken hearts for Gimli (back when I was starting raw and tried ground meat, so glad I am now doing it right :biggrin1: ).
> 
> I'm gonna be a wimp when it comes time to chop hearts or liver or kidney. I can handle the bone and muscle meat (cleaving turkey necks is great stress relief!), but organs are squishy!


Spleen is the worst for me. The spleen I get has blood the texture of pudding, so it sticks to my hands in big globs. I can only handle it half frozen.

The raw section was archived with no notice and no one really knows why.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

GimMom said:


> I screamed and shrieked when I puréed chicken hearts for Gimli (back when I was starting raw and tried ground meat, so glad I am now doing it right :biggrin1: ).
> 
> I'm gonna be a wimp when it comes time to chop hearts or liver or kidney. I can handle the bone and muscle meat (cleaving turkey necks is great stress relief!), but organs are squishy!


Come on you guys, gonna have to get used to some nasty things that need choppin, I remember the baby calf I got and had to chop it into pieces that would fit into a gallon ziploc bag, now that was icky! LOl


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

GimMom said:


> Also, what happened to the raw section?


It's now at PMR Articles - articles - Prey Model Raw


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

whiteleo I know your right we are wimps, and I am making progress.

GimMom for some reason liver has never bothered me. I have no idea why, it bothers my hubby. so it has always worked out but I am trying to toughen up. Hearts I have mastered, who knows maybe I will master the tongue.

FBarnes I hear ya, not that I enjoy a tongue licking from those ruff things but I have had my share as well. But I have also seen them with the end sticking out bellering (sp) coming at me, and that's a sight I don't like.


----------



## GimMom (Jul 22, 2013)

Whiteleo- I'm going to toughen myself up and break down a whole chicken for him. Honestly, at this point it's just the fish. I'd take squishy organs over fish! Soooo hate the smell and feeling. I must got goosebumps thinking about it, lol!

Rawfeddogs, thanks! I found out from Natalie that there was a new page, glad we now have our own space!

Herzo, tongues would freak me out, too! I might just get one and make myself touch it so I don't wimp out.

FBarnes, I've never really seen any spleen in the shops I go to, usually just liver or tripe. I need to find places in Toronto that sell inexpensive organs. One place quoted $2.99/lb for chicken hearts, I'm trying to keep things under $2/lb.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

GimMom said:


> Whiteleo- I'm going to toughen myself up and break down a whole chicken for him. Honestly, at this point it's just the fish. I'd take squishy organs over fish! Soooo hate the smell and feeling. I must got goosebumps thinking about it, lol!
> 
> Rawfeddogs, thanks! I found out from Natalie that there was a new page, glad we now have our own space!
> 
> ...


Try some asian markets for different organ sources, the big one in Seattle has lots of good stuff there


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

GimMom said:


> Whiteleo- I'm going to toughen myself up and break down a whole chicken for him. Honestly, at this point it's just the fish. I'd take squishy organs over fish! Soooo hate the smell and feeling. I must got goosebumps thinking about it, lol!
> 
> Rawfeddogs, thanks! I found out from Natalie that there was a new page, glad we now have our own space!
> 
> ...


yep, things like spleen and pancreas aren't normally sold for human food so they are harder to find, although I have bought pork spleen in an Asian grocery. 

Just FYI, heart is a muscle meat and not an organ. You may know that already but just in case...

Also, if you get a good pair of kitchen shears you can cut fish frozen, or almost frozen. It's what I do since I can't stand handling it either.


----------



## GimMom (Jul 22, 2013)

FBarnes said:


> yep, things like spleen and pancreas aren't normally sold for human food so they are harder to find, although I have bought pork spleen in an Asian grocery.
> 
> Just FYI, heart is a muscle meat and not an organ. You may know that already but just in case...
> 
> Also, if you get a good pair of kitchen shears you can cut fish frozen, or almost frozen. It's what I do since I can't stand handling it either.


Guy, I actually did know that and had a brain fart. Long week, crazy clients! Yeah, I'm going to use the beef heart as a muscle meat when I can move on to that protein. It's likely I can find spleen in either Kensington market or down in Chinatown, there's quite a few meat shops down there and they tend to be much more reasonable.

I have some sturdy, sharp titanium shears I can use. Honestly, just looking at fish creeps me out, but I love my Gim so much I'll just "grow a pair" 


Seems the raw forum is back........


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't believe how brave some people are when I hear about cutting up a whole animal or feeding animal head. I was proud when I was able to separate my first 80 pound order of turkey heart and necks. I find the necks gross they have a certain smell about them.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I remember my worst raw feeding nightmare well. Cutting a mouse in half to tempt a fussy cat. A dead mouse of course. I'd already hung it by its little tail in a glass of warm water to heat it's poor little body to mouse body temp. Not a good look.


----------



## AkCrimson (Aug 26, 2011)

I used to have a really hard time with a whole chicken! But they at least those are already dead and gutted and plucked. Today I skinned and gutted a squirrel and a chipmunk. So hard, it was like peeling an orange =/ It was a red squirrel too, so cute. UGH the smell of the guts was awful. If you told me a couple of years ago I'd be skinning cute lil squirrels I'd tell you to get your head checked! And then what do you know the little monsters didn't even want to eat it!

The things we do for these mongrels...!


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been handling whole chicken since I was just a little girl, when my mother was teaching me to cook. Whole roasted chicken (often stuffed with wild rice) and/or potatoes with giblet gravy was a favorite for Sunday dinner, and could feed a family with five children nicely. :smile:


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

MollyWoppy said:


> I remember my worst raw feeding nightmare well. Cutting a mouse in half to tempt a fussy cat. A dead mouse of course. I'd already hung it by its little tail in a glass of warm water to heat it's poor little body to mouse body temp. Not a good look.


I busted out laughing when I read this. Would we do this for our KIDS? Nope. Would we do it on a DARE? Probably not. But we do totally insane stuff like put a dead mouse in warm water and then cut it in half for a cat. HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I remember my worst raw feeding nightmare well. Cutting a mouse in half to tempt a fussy cat. A dead mouse of course. I'd already hung it by its little tail in a glass of warm water to heat it's poor little body to mouse body temp. Not a good look.


Good God In Heaven FBarnes I did as well. Penny you just kill me girl hahahahhahahahahahhahahahhha


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

AkCrimson said:


> I used to have a really hard time with a whole chicken! But they at least those are already dead and gutted and plucked. Today I skinned and gutted a squirrel and a chipmunk. So hard, it was like peeling an orange =/ It was a red squirrel too, so cute. UGH the smell of the guts was awful. If you told me a couple of years ago I'd be skinning cute lil squirrels I'd tell you to get your head checked! And then what do you know the little monsters didn't even want to eat it!
> 
> The things we do for these mongrels...!


Ok then I read this hahahahha.......STOP IT ALREADY........HAHAHAHHHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Most dogs will do anything for a tasty treat. Identify which treats your pet loves and you’re on to a winner. Some dogs adore fresh fruits and vegetables, such as dessert apples, greens and tender young carrots, while all are usually partial to sliced hot dog sausage and cooked liver pieces. Some commercially produced treats are also very popular.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Jan Fred said:


> Most dogs will do anything for a tasty treat. Identify which treats your pet loves and you’re on to a winner. Some dogs adore fresh fruits and vegetables, such as dessert apples, greens and tender young carrots, while all are usually partial to sliced hot dog sausage and cooked liver pieces. Some commercially produced treats are also very popular.


This, as well as most of your other posts, is a copy and paste of articles written by Melai Angeles at hundido.com which is copyright material. Please give credit to the source.


----------

